

Show HN: My first iOS app - a super effective alarm clock - dully
http://spinmealarm.com

======
squidi
I can see with my own habits that the snooze button is too soft on me, so this
could help with some extra discipline :)

But in practice, can I just spin the phone around in the air whilst still
lying in bed or is it detecting for a wider circumference of movement than
that?

~~~
dully
No you can't, you need to keep 2 thumbs on the screen in the same position
while you spin around. And you also need to keep the device flat. It's
foolproof :)

------
edwardunknown
Ah you got my 99¢. Nice idea but needs some built in alarms! If you don't have
anything in your iTunes library there's no sound, it doesn't even beep.

~~~
dully
Thanks, I'm adding more alarm tones soon. You'll hear a default alarm even if
there's no music selected when the app isn't running.

~~~
edwardunknown
Volume's turned up & it's definitely not on silent mode but the default alarm
isn't going off, it's just vibrating. iPhone 4 with the newest version of iOS
(I think).

Edit: it goes off if the app is closed, if it's open it doesn't.

